# Tropical Lake Plant ID



## McKinn (Dec 1, 2009)

Can any one help me properly ID the three below freshwater aquatic plants? Pictures are from a 5 acre freshwater lake in the Caribbean. Maximum depth is 30 feet.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like ludwigia repens(?) on the left, a type of algae (maybe a stonewort) in the middle - it will have an odd smell if its a stonewort, the last looks like an erio of some kind, but for a specific name someone else is going to need to chime in.


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

1. L. repens for sure
3. Eleocharis sp for sure
2. HMMM could be Limnophila sessiflora or a bladderwort

This pond looks identical to the one in our neighbor hood. There are lots of bladderworts there.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

#2 looks like Chara sp. (muskgrass) or a stonewort. Did it have a bad odor?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the difference between a stonewort and a bladderwort?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A bladderwort is a flowering plant, but a stonewort is a type of algae. Chara is a stonewort


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Then there are alot of stoneworts AND bladderworts in our pond!


----------



## McKinn (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks you for great responses. I am happy to hear that the predominate species is stonewort. Now that the species is identified and I understand its properties, can any one recommend proper transplanting procedures. I want to introduce this species to a newly constructed pond.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I'll say #3 is the giant hair grass.


----------

